# How often do you feed your fish?



## Danielle (Jan 26, 2008)

Fish food recommends multiple times a day and I've read where people only feed once a week. How often do you feed?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The majority of the time I feed once per day, sometimes twice a day.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I feed at least 2 times. Once in the am and then once when my lights go out for the catfish. Sometimes I feed in the middle of the day too. I never feed more than they consume.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Depends on the fish and the age of fish.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Generally twice a day, but I will skip one meal, or sometimes two about every two weeks. If I am home for a third meal I may or may not give them a little in the middle of the day. 
More important is the variety of materials that go into their food.


----------



## tbrat (Jan 16, 2008)

Since I have babies in the two planted tanks that I have, I generally feed more on the heavier side due to wanting to see the babies get big as quick as possible. I love those darn threadfin rainbows and they are just simply fun to watch in a planted tank and since they have such a small mouth and even smaller throat that really makes ideal for those of us that wants fish and shrimps together in the same tank. Makes for an extremely fun busy tank to watch! The downfall to feeding so heavily tho is I do have an out of control snail problem and therefore would never think of attempting to get rid of my plants to anyone for fear of spreading those darn creatures! So most of my trimmings seem wasted in the trash.
Even the discus of course get more food than they should...but can't seem to feed just one tank and not another. lol 

brat


----------



## Tokyobaby (Jul 26, 2007)

generally once a day with the occasional fast on a weekend...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Once per day, but I skip a day from time to time.
I feed a large variety of frozen, Mysis, bloodworms, brine, spirulina Brine, community mix, cyclops, dapnia and emerald entree (S.F. Bay and Hikari) are always in my freezer and I never just feed one, usually two or three selection per feeding some times 4 if I skipped a day, and then a packaged food about every 3rd day.

I thaw my cubes and drain off the excess liquids and then fork into each tank the desired amounts of each food that will be fed for the day.


----------



## tfmcder (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm somewhere between once a day and every other day. Usually every other day, just to control the snails.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I only feed once a week, but then I usually only stock livestock that eats algae.

When I do stock fish other than "algae eaters" I feed every otherday


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

It depends on how tired I am in the evening, but it's usually 3 - 4 times per week, unless there are fry in the tank (which is a whole different ball game).

IMO, overfeeding is a much bigger problem than underfeeding, so generally (except in the case of fry) feeding more than once per day is unnecessary. _If_ you are disciplined enough, it works fine to feed a couple of small servings more than once per day, but very few people get the serving small enough each time, so it contributes to adding waste to the tank.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

I feed one time on most days. If I get busy and forget, then a day gets skipped. If I am gone for a few days, the fish get a several day fast. I will occasionally feed 2 or 3 times in one day if I just feel like it, or if I have company that wants to watch the fish eat.

Natalie


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

I usually feed about 4-5 times a week. Sometimes they get meals days in a row, sometimes they go a day or two.


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

Jessie said:


> I usually feed about 4-5 times a week. Sometimes they get meals days in a row, sometimes they go a day or two.


x2


----------



## Luisjose (Nov 9, 2007)

I have green tetras and hatched marble and usually feed once a day


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

I have discus, so I usually feed about 2 times a day. Baby discus on the other hand about 4-5 times a day.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Once per day, except when life gets in the way. There's at least once or twice a week that they don't get any.

I'm like goalcreas though. I use a flake and newlife spectrum daily with Hikari algae wafers and frozen brine, mysis, bloodworms, and emerald entree at least once or twice a week.

Oh, there's a breeding pair of angels too that are spawning twice a month. As soon as I have time for 3/day baby brine feedings I might try raising some again.


----------



## icex (Feb 7, 2008)

I feed my fish every 1-2 days.


----------



## Jerroldw91 (Mar 17, 2008)

depends on how rushed i am in the morning for school. I would say i feed them 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## tkos (Oct 30, 2006)

Once a day except no food on Saturdays. Then Sundays is Frozen Blood Worm treat day. The fish are usually very excited. Some Mondays my betta gets another skip day if his belly is still a bit on the large size.


----------



## shoteh (Dec 9, 2007)

Usually once per day only. Dont want to add too much more phosphates


----------



## Fishman123 (Dec 11, 2007)

Depends on the tank for me, for the fry, I try twice a day. For the cichlids, I do at least once a day. For the barely populated tetra tank, maybe once every 2 days and for the planted, a couple times a day just because I enjoy the new fish.


----------



## customdrumfinishes (Apr 1, 2008)

i feed once or twice, i have a guy telling me feed them 13-20 times a day, just a pinch of food every few minutes enough for them to eat in 5 sec or less, which i dont do.
i have mid level fish that refused to come to the top and eat until today, they came up and ate water level for the 1 time ever wonder what was stopping the before!


----------



## Angie (Dec 4, 2005)

Ok who said once a week and why is that? lol


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

usually once a day


----------



## Impatient (Nov 12, 2007)

Murray gets 3 pellets a day and fasts at least once a week.


----------



## overboard (Mar 11, 2008)

Twice a day, the fry get lunch too on weekends. My betta at work shares my chicken with me at lunch every weekday. He won't eat fish food anymore, and he will eat Fuji apple, but not golden delicious.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jessie said:


> I usually feed about 4-5 times a week. Sometimes they get meals days in a row, sometimes they go a day or two.


I'm on a similar regimen. But that's only because all I keep are plecos at the moment.


----------

